# Seche Vite Dry Fast Top Coat



## ShadowXShader (Dec 9, 2010)

Has anyone tried this stuff?  I came across some reviews on it recently so I gave in &amp; bought a bottle.  I was almost out of my trusty China Glaze base &amp; top coat anyways so I was due.  I can't find the China Glaze stuff anymore.  I found my new fave top coat.  I love this product &amp; am disappointed I didn't know about it sooner.


----------



## Aprill (Dec 9, 2010)

I do not care for it, It will get thick 1/2 way thru and you have to buy thinner and that is too much work! I am currently working on reviewing Lumos on my blog and I also compared 3 top coats to one another, Seche is not it.


----------



## reesesilverstar (Dec 9, 2010)

NOOOOO!!!!

I bought my first one and am loving it so far. Say it ain't so Aprill, say it ain't so!


----------



## lolaB (Dec 9, 2010)

Reese, you can get a bottle of Beauty Secrets thinner for less than $4 from Sally, so if you don't mind taking a couple seconds to thin it once it thickens, you shouldn't be too disappointed.


----------



## DonnaJ (Dec 9, 2010)

While reading the nail blogs the two top coats that are mentioned time and again are Seche and Poshe. So I'd assume they are pretty good since they are HG for so many nail bloggers. I've never tried either since my cheapie brand works fine for me, don't fix it if it ain't broke.


----------



## reesesilverstar (Dec 10, 2010)

> Reese, you can get a bottle of Beauty Secrets thinner for less than $4 from Sally, so if you don't mind taking a couple seconds to thin it once it thickens, you shouldn't be too disappointed.


 Tee hee! I could do that. Thanks, Lola  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Sassy Pet (Dec 10, 2010)

I have used the top coat and I love it.  It works very well for glitters so they end up smooth not gritty looking or feeling.

There is a special thinner called Seche Restoreâ„¢. 



> "Seche Restoreâ„¢ is the only thinner to thin a bottle of Seche Viteâ„¢ to its original consistency. Will not diminish shine or dull colors and only replaces those ingredients which have evaporated from the bottle." from Seche website


 I have never used it.


----------



## magosienne (Dec 12, 2010)

I've been wanting to try it, but i like my current top coat (OPI).


----------



## emily_3383 (Dec 12, 2010)

Does this one work? I have a thinner i bought from the beauty supply store and it did not work for Seche Vite.  It works the first time but you have to continue to add thinner and it gets worse and worse. lol
 



> Originally Posted by *lolaB* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Reese, you can get a bottle of Beauty Secrets thinner for less than $4 from Sally, so if you don't mind taking a couple seconds to thin it once it thickens, you shouldn't be too disappointed.


----------



## reesesilverstar (Dec 13, 2010)

> Originally Posted by *Sassy Pet* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have used the top coat and I love it.  It works very well for glitters so they end up smooth not gritty looking or feeling.
> 
> ...


----------



## lolaB (Dec 14, 2010)

Yeah, the Beauty Secrets one works just as well as Seche Restore does for me. I'm not sure if it's because I go through bottles too quickly to have to thin it more than once or what, but it works.



> Originally Posted by *emily_3383* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Does this one work? I have a thinner i bought from the beauty supply store and it did not work for Seche Vite.  It works the first time but you have to continue to add thinner and it gets worse and worse. lol
> 
> ...


----------



## CallmeMrsAL (Dec 28, 2010)

I just got Seche Vite for Christmas from my husband! I was very surprised that he took the time to look into my list of cosmetic and nail wants and get me this treat, I usually use cheap stuff. So far I do like it, but my nails still chip, I suppose it's because I have flaky nails.


----------



## mickey1962 (Jan 16, 2011)

I have a bottle but i have not used it yet.  Maybe its time I started caring for my nails again?


----------



## BethanyBliss (Jan 16, 2011)

I love Seche Vite.  I did have to get the restore/thinner, but it seems a small price to pay for how much I love this top coat.  I am hard on my nails and even with new designs at least once a week, they were chipping and snagging all over with any other top coat I tried.


----------

